# Rescue accounting/reporting question



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Does anyone know how to find out who a donor is for a rescue that has made a very large contribution, as in a building and associated land? Does the rescue have to report this anywhere? 

Thank you.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: who a donor is for a rescue that has made a very large contribution, as in a building and associated land?


You should be able to go to your County Clerk's Office (Titles are open for public inspection) or your County Property Tax Appraiser and ask who was the owner of record -- would be on the tax roles. 


<u>Reporting on donation / paying taxes.</u>
Yes, if your rescue is not a 501(c)(3) then you will have to report & pay taxes.

If you are a 501 with the IRS then you list it in your assests (whatever financial form you use). 

Check with your state if you have to pay property taxes. In FL we do not pay state or property taxes.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I believe this information would be included when the organization files its 990. For a large donation the rescue would be over the limit for the 990-EZ.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I guess I can find out who used to own the property (house and land) before it was sold and/or donated, but the previous owner may have just sold it to the rescue directly or to the donor who then donated it. But that is an excellent point and I can find out that stuff online. Thanks!

That rescue (not mine) has not filed a 990 since 2006, but the IRS BMF (business master file) lists their income as almost $500K this year I think so I guess I have to wait a couple years for them to catch up on their 990s, I know they can't be more than 3 years late on that. But I will check the sales info. There is just something very fishy about this. The zoning laws in that county say only 25% of the house can be used for the rescue (business) and gee, what a nice big house that 75% of which just *has* to be used as personal residence by the president, according to the zoning laws. 

If that's so, then there are some laws being broken re:501c3. A 501c3 can only own buildings if they also own the land it's built on, so something stinks about a $400K house which only 25% of can be used for business. If the rest has to be used by the president just to live in (what else use can it have?), then she should be reporting some kind of income for free rent and utilities. 

Could be just an inheritance but they go around saying it was a donation based on their sterling work while they do what I call 'boutique rescue'

Thanks y'all!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It could have come to them as a bequest. If they own property that is not directly related to their operation, that usually isn't a problem but the deduction for the donor is different than for a related use item. If they received income on the unrelated part of the property, that would be unrealted business income for tax purposes.
How do you know that the person living there isn't reporting this as income? A persons taxes are generally considered confidential and I don't know how you would get access to files like that.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Hey MON, she told me what the situation was, she is not listed (at least on all previous 990s) as a compensated employee, maybe that's changed. I don't think she is aware of all the legalities involved with this. 

It just doesn't seem right that of a $400k donation, only $150k of that is really going to the benefit of the rescue. The rest seems to be compensation for the president in terms if housing. That would then be about $250K of compensation! That's pretty cool deal if you ask me, sure would feed a lot of animals. If she had any real scruples, she would have sold the place when she found out about the zoning laws and bought a place where the zoning laws allowed full use of the facility for the animals. What would any other rescue do? Oh gee isn't it a shame our zoning laws mean we can only use the basement and garage for the animals! Guess we'll have to live in the rest of this huge house!

(fish smell)


----------

